# Spackle bubbles



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It's drywall compound not spackle!
Any number if things can cause it.
Over working it, humidity to high ECT.
Happens to the best finishing job.
A light sanding or a thined finish coat of light weight compound will get rid of them.


----------



## Mstrlucky74 (Jan 19, 2013)

joecaption said:


> It's drywall compound not spackle!
> Any number if things can cause it.
> Over working it, humidity to high ECT.
> Happens to the best finishing job.
> A light sanding or a thined finish coat of light weight compound will get rid of them.


I will never say spackle again.:yes:.. Thanks a lot Joe... Much appreciated


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

if you apply to much mud or when apply mud on a glossy surface the mud doesnt stick. the bubbles are easily fixed like what joecaption said by giving the area a thin quick coat over it. its nothing major and very easily fixable. happens to the best of us.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I might as well start the argument now. Put a squirt of dish soap in when mixing the mud=no bubbles.


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

haha no argument with the soap. i never have bubble problems bad enough to do that trick but yes it does work


----------



## Mstrlucky74 (Jan 19, 2013)

So don't use the compound right from the bucket? Mix it with a little water? Thanks.


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

I find I usually need to mix a bit of water with the bucket mud.

And dish soap in your mud is not approved by USG. It can cause problems with the adhesive in the all-purpose mud and USG will not back it.


----------

